# Young Bird Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

All are invited to the YOUNG BIRD SHOW by the SAN DIEGO METRO CLUB, OCT.6 10am-4 pm, the show is held at the LINDER VISTA Recreation Center,7064 Levant St., SAN DIEGO,CA.,92111-6011. This is a small show around 150 birds. Iwill be taking 6 ITALIAN OWLS and 6 SADDLE HOMERS .GEORGE


----------

